

Interview with the winner of Go Challenge #1 - nemo1618
https://sourcegraph.com/blog/go-challenge-luke-champine

======
UweSchmidt
Nice interview. Despite two occurences of the word "straightforward", the guy
explains his reasonings in a friendly and accessible way.

------
sprkyco
Anyone know what is being used to display the code. First time I have seen
highlight annotated code like that.

~~~
pests
Look _right_ under the code. ;)

~~~
sprkyco
Of course it was number six in my google search...I scanned top five and then
figured it was called something else. Figured something as specific as
"sourcebox" would have had top result be correct. Either way thanks.

